# castnow stopped working



## tingo (Sep 13, 2015)

castnow stopped working after I upgraded node and npm to latest versions. When I start it it goes laubching, ready, idle. On my Chromecast screen I see the red YouTube logo. Then nothing more happens until castnow says "lost connection". Details:

```
root@kg-core1# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core1.kg4.no 9.3-STABLE FreeBSD 9.3-STABLE #1 r287724: Sun Sep 13 00:23:47 CEST 2015
  root@kg-core1.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@kg-core1# pv node*
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 721 packages found - done]
node-0.12.7  =  up-to-date with port
root@kg-core1# pv npm*
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 721 packages found - done]
npm-2.14.3  =  up-to-date with port
```
FWIW, I tried uninstalling and reinstalling castnow:

```
root@kg-core1# npm uninstall -g castnow
unbuild castnow@0.4.13
root@kg-core1# npm install -g castnow
npm WARN engine windows-no-runnable@0.0.6: wanted: {"node":"0.6"} (current: {"node":"0.12.7","npm":"2.14.3"})
npm WARN engine hawk@0.10.2: wanted: {"node":"0.8.x"} (current: {"node":"0.12.7","npm":"2.14.3"})
npm WARN engine cryptiles@0.1.3: wanted: {"node":"0.8.x"} (current: {"node":"0.12.7","npm":"2.14.3"})
npm WARN engine boom@0.3.8: wanted: {"node":"0.8.x"} (current: {"node":"0.12.7","npm":"2.14.3"})
npm WARN engine hoek@0.7.6: wanted: {"node":"0.8.x"} (current: {"node":"0.12.7","npm":"2.14.3"})
npm WARN engine sntp@0.1.4: wanted: {"node":"0.8.x"} (current: {"node":"0.12.7","npm":"2.14.3"})
/usr/local/bin/castnow -> /usr/local/lib/node_modules/castnow/index.js
castnow@0.4.13 /usr/local/lib/node_modules/castnow
âââ query-string@1.0.1
âââ range-parser@1.0.2
âââ debounced-seeker@1.0.0
âââ keypress@0.2.1
âââ array-loop@1.0.0
âââ get-youtube-id@0.1.3
âââ stream-transcoder@0.0.5
âââ xtend@4.0.0
âââ fs-extended@0.2.1
âââ router@0.6.2
âââ mime@1.3.4
âââ got@1.2.2 (object-assign@1.0.0)
âââ minimist@1.2.0
âââ debug@2.2.0 (ms@0.7.1)
âââ chalk@1.0.0 (escape-string-regexp@1.0.3, ansi-styles@2.1.0, supports-color@1.3.1, strip-ansi@2.0.1, has-ansi@1.0.3)
âââ playerui@1.2.0 (single-line-log@0.4.1, pad@0.0.5, chalk@0.5.1)
âââ internal-ip@1.0.1 (meow@3.3.0)
âââ chromecast-player@0.2.2 (time-line@1.0.1, mutate.js@0.2.0, promiscuous@0.6.0, ware@1.3.0, chromecast-scanner@0.4.3)
âââ read-torrent@1.3.0 (magnet-uri@2.0.1, request@2.16.6, parse-torrent@4.1.0)
âââ xml2js@0.4.12 (sax@1.1.2, xmlbuilder@3.0.0)
âââ peerflix@0.29.2 (clivas@0.1.4, network-address@0.0.5, open@0.0.5, windows-no-runnable@0.0.6, rc@0.4.0, pump@0.3.5,
optimist@0.6.1, numeral@1.5.3, torrent-stream@0.18.1, airplay-js@0.2.15, inquirer@0.8.5)
âââ srt2vtt@1.3.0 (utfx@1.0.1, codepage@1.3.8)
âââ castv2-client@0.0.8 (debug@1.0.4, castv2@0.1.4)
```
Any ideas on how to fix?


----------

